# Super bowl party & 2nd year anniversary - West Coast Cigars



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come on down and join us on Super bowl Sunday at 1200 till 10 pm for the big game and our 2 year anniversary. Their will be hot dogs, potatoe salad, and chips provided. Every $20 you spend will get you a raffle ticket and we will be raffling a box of Padilla cigars EVERY HOUR. The grand prize will be raffled at the end of the big game and it is a Padilla 1932 limited edition humidor, only 2000 were made. All lighters, pipes, and Godard watches will be 25% off. If you have never been to the shop come down and enjoy good food, cigars, and the game.

We are located at:

1650 Almaden Road
San Jose, CA 95125
Tel: (408) 283-9323
Fax: (408) 971-6642

Your friends at West Coast.
www.westcoastcigars.net


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump.

All you Bay Area gorillas need to be HERE for this!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that today??? Are you working or Herfing? Or getting paid to Herf?

This is the first I heard of it!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Is that today??? Are you working or Herfing? Or getting paid to Herf?
> 
> This is the first I heard of it!


It's NEXT SUNDAY.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You working it? Or will you be a civilian?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Paid herfing? Does life get any better than that?

If that's torture, chain me to the wall! :r

Enjoy it guys... wish I could be there. Having our own herf in a couple of weeks here in Raleigh. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> You working it? Or will you be a civilian?


I am not scheduled to work, but if they need my help - I will help.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I think I might be able to make that depending upon dog coverage. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpity, bump. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Won't be able to make it. I'll be in Napa during this one!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpity, bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. C'mon more gorillas need to come to this. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I should be there.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Justyn was at the shop last night, he can vouch for how sick that Padilla humidor is. :dr


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Justyn was at the shop last night, he can vouch for how sick that Padilla humidor is. :dr


It is very sick.

I do believe you have forgotten to mention that it is signed and most importantly, full of cigars.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, it's signed by Ernesto Padilla (I think). It has 45 limited Oscuro wrapped 1932's. Not to mention I got the numbers wrong, only 200 were made and MSRP is over 2k.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, not gonna make this one, but I'll be there on the 23rd. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> OK, not gonna make this one, but I'll be there on the 23rd. :tu


:r

You suck, Steve. :tg :fu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> You suck, Steve. :tg :fu


I know I'll never live up to your record of herf attendance.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I know I'll never live up to your record of herf attendance.


:fu

:r

Bump, come on guys. This is going to be a SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK party!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Buuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## gumbydamit (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I could go but I'm broke D**K until mid week. There's no way I could go to West Coast without spending any money. It wouldn't be right just to go and mooch. You guys have a great time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys are missing a kick ass party. :tu:tu


----------

